# What are you wearing today?



## victarro

My Hamilton Chrono 42 mm


----------



## rock strongo

My new field mech..


----------



## skoochy

'amilton Khaki Monte Carlo, guvnah.










-s-


----------



## Chuck P

Going Khaki, er, green...










Conservation.

CP


----------



## Jeff_C

Chuck, I read your review.. I know it didnt gel with you right away, but that is one AWESOME watch!!!!!

I started with a Suunto Core, and now Im wearing a Luminox SEAL watch. (wow am I glad they finally did away with SEAL on the dial)


----------



## kiwidj

Conservation day...










b-)


----------



## normunds

My new toy


----------



## mccuddendan

The replacement.


----------



## kiwidj

AP for Friday...


----------



## skoochy

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical Officer 44mm










-s-


----------



## BenL

_Seiko Sumo SBDC001 :-!_


----------



## Satansfist

Khaki Action Chrono...SNAP! been sitting idle for a few days and just about to give it a wind...


----------



## kiwidj

Jazzmaster Auto Chrono for *Monday, December 21st*...


----------



## cpadrr

New to me (slightly used) Khaki Field Chrono 42mm on a new "Strapped For Time" band.

:-!


----------



## skoochy

Today it's the Khaki Action Auto.










-s-


----------



## BenL

_Omega Planet Ocean :-!_


----------



## skoochy

BenL said:


> _Omega Planet Ocean :-!_


What did I miss? When did this start?!

:-!

-s-


----------



## tadpole24

10yo 38mm Khaki


----------



## skoochy

Continuing the Hamilton streak for this week.

Khaki Navy GMT 3T










-s-


----------



## kiwidj

tadpole24 said:


> 10yo 38mm Khaki


Nice one, mate. And welcome to the forum. :-!


----------



## kiwidj

skoochy said:


> Continuing the Hamilton streak for this week.


*
I've noticed that. Good to see, Skooch. :-!*

Pam for me...


----------



## kiwidj

AP for Thursday, December 24th...


----------



## Jeff_C

I just got a new one in... Not a hammy... Its a citizen and I like it alot... looks like that will be my holiday watch.

Golly that AP is one AWESOME watch!


----------



## Vikinguy

Jazzy


----------



## skoochy

kiwidj said:


> *
> I've noticed that. Good to see, Skooch. :-!*


Thanks! I'll continue it a bit... good thing about being home is that I have a "new" collection to draw from! 










-s-


----------



## tadpole24

Pam 104


----------



## Lucky

kiwidj said:


> Conservation day...
> 
> [IMGhttp://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a283/DavoinTokyo/IMG_3346.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> b-)


God that is just such an incredible watch. I just love the beige/yellowed numerals on the matte black. Too bad there are few like it and it is a limited edition that is fairly rare and quite incredibly pricey...

Hopefully this watch doesn't become my unicorn.


----------



## kiwidj

Going with the Conservation for Sunday, December 27th...


----------



## skoochy

Jazzmaster Traveler










-s-


----------



## kiwidj

*Not* the Hammy today (December 28th)...


----------



## BenL

_Rolex GMTIIc :-!_


----------



## skoochy

Those two (with your strap guidance) make a really good combo shot...

:-!

-s-



kiwidj said:


> *Not* the Hammy today (December 28th)...


----------



## skoochy

I'm running out of Hamiltons at my current location...

Frogman Chrono










-s-


----------



## kiwidj

skoochy said:


>


*>>> Love those Frogs!* b-)

Coincidentally I'm wearing one as well. Albeit not a Hamilton Frog...


----------



## BenL

_Hamilton Open Heart :-!_


----------



## BenL

Switching over to this one.



_G-Shock Mudman GW-9010 :-!_


----------



## skoochy

kiwidj said:


> *>>> Love those Frogs!* b-)
> 
> Coincidentally I'm wearing one as well. Albeit not a Hamilton Frog...


Like brothers from another moth...manufacturer. :-d



BenL said:


> _Hamilton Open Heart :-!_


Hey, are you gonna eat that?!

-s-


----------



## Vikinguy

Aquaracer Calibre S.

I know..it's an incredible pic. No need to lavish praise on me or it. :-!


----------



## kiwidj

Vikinguy said:


> Aquaracer Calibre S.
> 
> I know..it's an incredible pic. No need to lavish praise on me or it. :-!


:think: Can't see it, dude.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## skoochy

Rotation comes back to my Khaki Action Auto...










-s-


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## kiwidj

This for New Year's Eve...









PAM190


----------



## Beau8

kiwidj said:


> AP for Friday...


Very nice~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Beau8

victarro said:


> My Hamilton Chrono on Jurgen pilot strap....:-!


Nice strap combo~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Beau8

BenL said:


> _Omega Planet Ocean :-!_


Very surreal~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## kiwidj

No Hammy for NY's Day. Going with this big ole' G-Shock Raysman...


----------



## kiwidj

Red hot Conservation for Sunday, January 3rd 2010...


----------



## kiwidj

It's a Trent Tuesday...










:-!


----------



## iacyclist

As Much As I Like My Hammies, I Have To Go With The Black & Yellow Vector Today. Go Hawks !!!


----------



## samontgo

Khaki Field Mechanical...


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Sorry, no Hammy today.



_G-Shock Frogman :-!_


----------



## Satansfist

Chronoris GP70:


----------



## Chuck P

iacyclist said:


> As Much As I Like My Hammies, I Have To Go With The Black & Yellow Vector Today. Go Hawks !!!


Congrats on the win last night! And Boo for beating the Wolverines!


----------



## Chuck P

Satansfist said:


> Chronoris GP70:


One of the most beautiful watches on the market! Great!!

CP


----------



## Chuck P

Wearing my handwind Invicta 5104. No pics.


----------



## psymbiote




----------



## iacyclist

My freshly acquired Hamilton H69619533 Field Mechanical Officer. Let the love affair begin_.

_


----------



## TheMaestro

No Hammy for me, yet.

My new acquired Sinn 103 "Panda"


----------



## skoochy

BelowZero 1000M PVD:










-s-


----------



## Shademantis

Field mechanical


----------



## kiwidj

No Hammy for Thursday, January 7th. Went with the AP today...


----------



## Chuck P

skoochy said:


> BelowZero 1000M PVD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -s-


Deano! When do did you get that sucker??? NICE!

I semi miss my more diminutive one...:-(


----------



## HR F1

Going with my black dialed today:


----------



## kiwidj

Trent for Tuesday...


----------



## normunds

New shoes on Conservation GMT.


----------



## kiwidj

normunds said:


> New shoes on Conservation GMT.


Looking good! :-!


----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 on suede straps :-!_


----------



## skoochy

Chuck P said:


> When do did you get that sucker??? NICE!


:thanks: A week or so after we talked about yours... I decided I liked the black-on-black one and got it, but didn't wear it much since I didn't have it with me... but I prefer the size of the one you had!

-s-


----------



## skoochy

BelowZero 1000M PVD again... to the Globetrotters game.










-s-


----------



## kiwidj

skoochy said:


> BelowZero 1000M PVD again... to the Globetrotters game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -s-


Lucky you! You got a great seat too. :-!


----------



## justsellbrgs

skoochy said:


> BelowZero 1000M PVD again... to the Globetrotters game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -s-


nice pic skooch.... make sure you don't get hit with the bucket of confetti....

;-)


----------



## iacyclist

justsellbrgs said:


> nice pic skooch.... make sure you don't get hit with the bucket of confetti....
> 
> ;-)


 I hear the Generals are horrible AGAIN this year. I would love to see how some orange skeleton hands would look on this watch.


----------



## BenL

_Rolex Daytona :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

Trent for Wednesday, January 20th...


----------



## gunnerx

Since I just bought it this week, I'll be wearing this for the next while.


----------



## skoochy

iacyclist said:


> I hear the Generals are horrible AGAIN this year. I would love to see how some orange skeleton hands would look on this watch.


I was POSITIVE they were going to win this time, but no.

I actually like the black hands. Forces me to ignore the time.

;-)

-s-


----------



## kiwidj

gunnerx said:


> Since I just bought it this week, I'll be wearing this for the next while.


Congratulations! That's a beaut. :-!


----------



## kiwidj

Jazzmaster Chrono for Thursday, Jan 21st...


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Riseman :-!_


----------



## normunds

Hammy got new shoes.


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock MIRB Frogman :-!_


----------



## skoochy

Khaki Navy GMT 3T for a slightly rainy day at dim sum... I hope I can take some new pics this coming week!

-s-


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Casual day at the office.


----------



## Newton

Playing with some new straps for the Jazzmaster Chrono.


----------



## PAUL H.

Cheers pjh


----------



## gunnerx

My latest acquisition yesterday.


----------



## Hillcrest

normunds said:


> Hammy got new shoes.


I like this light coloured pilot strap look and thought I'd give it a try myself, what do you think?


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Tag Heuer Carrera :-!_


----------



## BenL

_Rolex GMTIIc :-!_


----------



## skoochy

BenL said:


> _Rolex GMTIIc :-!_


:-!

I wish I had one with a green hand. ;-)

-s-


----------



## gunnerx

Longines Grande Vitesse


----------



## bakesman




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

For Feb 1st, 2010....


----------



## gunnerx

For the afternoon.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein




----------



## BenL

_Tag Heuer Carrera :-!_


----------



## BenL

_Seiko Sumo :-!_


----------



## jd1966

Here you go...


----------



## skoochy

-s-


----------



## Shademantis




----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## BenL

_Orient orange Mako :-!_


----------



## iacyclist

*Hamilton Dodson Automatic.*


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock GW-M5600 :-!_


----------



## skoochy

So far, Jazzmaster Traveler GMT:










-s-


----------



## BenL

Sorry, no Hammy today. 



_Tag Heuer Carrera :-!_


----------



## Asovo

BelowZero 1000m










:-!:-!


----------



## kiwidj

*^ Nice one! Dig that BZ1000. b-)*

Conservation for me on this back-to-work Monday, Feb 8th, 2010...


----------



## BenL

Definitely a Hamilton for me today. 



_Hamilton Open Heart :-!_


----------



## krokodil

It's Khaki King for the office


----------



## shah




----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Khaki Action Automatic for me on this Tuesday.


----------



## krokodil

Still this one


----------



## gunnerx

This one today.


----------



## justsellbrgs




----------



## BenL

_
G-Shock Raysman :-!_


----------



## skoochy

A nice day today, so the Khaki Field Officer Mechanical is on loosely.










-s-


----------



## kiwidj

For Wednesday, Feb 10th, 2010...


----------



## krokodil

this


----------



## gunnerx

XXL today


----------



## BenL

_Seiko Sumo :-!_


----------



## BenL

_Seiko Sumo :-!_


----------



## krokodil

nice sumo there
:-!


----------



## gunnerx

Grande Vitesse today


----------



## kiwidj

For Friday, Feb 12th, 2010...


----------



## JarrodS

My vintage Casio titanium diver:


----------



## BenL

_Seiko Sumo :-!_


----------



## BenL

_Hamilton Conservation GMT :-!_


----------



## skoochy

JarrodS said:


> My vintage Casio titanium diver:


Hey, that's pretty cool!

-s-


----------



## skoochy

Uh, I left the house without a watch today. I grabbed yesterday's watch and went over the watch boxes, put it down as I was going to put it back, got called away and didn't put one on before I left.

Before I went out for GF's New Year's dinner I did grab one, but no good pics of it. :-(

Oh wait, one from earlier in the thread. Not today's pic tho, it's on a Carbonio now.










-s-


----------



## BenL

Switching over to this one for the evening. 



_G-Shock Silencer. :-!_


----------



## EW Wilder

Hamilton Field Mechanical (wish I had a macro)


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock GIEZ :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

For Monday, Feb 15th, 2010...


----------



## BenL

_Rolex GMTIIc :-!_


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Riseman :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

This for Wednesday, Feb 17th, 2010...


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock MIRBitt :-!_


----------



## link2derek

I haven't worn this one in a while:










_*D*_


----------



## BenL

_Pathfinder PAW1500T :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

Jazzmaster Auto Chrono for 2/22/2010...


----------



## iacyclist

kiwidj I'm sure this has been hashed over somewhere, but I just noticed that my Dodson Automatic doesn't have Swiss Made on it. I have also notice that one of the Trent Auto's didn't either. Does your Jazzmaster Auto Chrono have Swiss on it anywhere?


----------



## kiwidj

iacyclist said:


> kiwidj I'm sure this has been hashed over somewhere, but I just noticed that my Dodson Automatic doesn't have Swiss Made on it. I have also notice that one of the Trent Auto's didn't either. Does your Jazzmaster Auto Chrono have Swiss on it anywhere?


Not on the dial. Only on its caseback...










Same goes for the Trent...


----------



## slashd0t

Since she's brand new


----------



## ronnanol

Hamilton Sunset for me.
Love this watch, and concidering the quality and features you get, its in my opinion a bargain :-!
One of my favourites.

http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad46/ronnanol/IMG_3968.jpg


----------



## ronnanol

Newbie


----------



## iacyclist

*Hamilton West Point.*


----------



## Chuck P

Saving the planet today:


----------



## ghiavert




----------



## BenL

_Hamilton Conservation GMT :-!_


----------



## iacyclist

*
Fresh from the mailbox. Hamilton Trent H30411555*


----------



## iacyclist

*Fresh from the mailbox. Hamilton Trent H30411555*


----------



## romquest

I am wearing my unblushing wink at Paul Newman.

Enjoy!
romquest in NYC


----------



## Mychronos

Viewmatic rose


----------



## iacyclist

Great Looking Watch.


----------



## BenL

_Seiko Sumo :-!_


----------



## link2derek

113 today


----------



## justsellbrgs

TRENT...


----------



## BenL

_Pathfinder PAW1500T :-!_


----------



## filmjuicer




----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Gulfman :-!_


----------



## BenL

Switching over to the newest arrival.



_Hamilton Jazzmaster Chronograph :-!_


----------



## BenL

_Rolex GMTIIc :-!_


----------



## MikeR2

*Hamilton Ti Frog I've been wearing non stop since I got it 2 weeks ago...
:-!

*


----------



## iacyclist

*Hamilton JAZZMASTER GENT H32411555*


----------



## BenL

_Tag Heuer Carrera :-!_


----------



## iacyclist

*Hamilton Field Mechanical Officer H69619533*


----------



## Mychronos

*Something diffrent*


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock GW-M5600 :-!_


----------



## shingles06

Found this a while back.


----------



## BenL

_Orient orange Mako :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

Trent for March 9th, 2010...


----------



## mascarorj

My new Khaki Action Auto Chrono


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Silencer :-!_


----------



## ragamuffin

Today, this Orient, a watch I appreciate very much.


----------



## kiwidj

No Hammy on me today, I'm afraid...


----------



## kiwidj

And for Saturday, March 13th...


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock MIRBitt :-!_


----------



## ragamuffin

While waiting for the Jazzmaster - another Orient today..

(really good looking Khaki, kiwidj !!)


----------



## kiwidj

^ :thanksmate. Looking forward to seeing your new Jazzmaster.


----------



## BenL

_Rolex GMTIIc :-!_


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

Switching over to this one now. b-)





_G-Shock Riseman :-!_


----------



## Dan Pierce

Starting the week w/ a vintage Hamilton chrono.
dP


----------



## kiwidj

Dan Pierce said:


> Starting the week w/ a vintage Hamilton chrono.
> dP


*
Hey! That's one we don't often see here. Very nice. :-!*

No Hammy for me today, I'm afraid. Going with this LW Okto...


----------



## Dan Pierce

Thanks!:-!
dP


----------



## johnchoe

The Conservation first, and then later the Jazzmaster chrono today.


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Riseman :-!_


----------



## Gianna's Dad




----------



## kiwidj

Something new for me today. Not a Hammy as you can see...


----------



## ragamuffin

This one.....(and later on today I'll be picking up my new Viewmatic from the post office  )


----------



## BenL

_Citizen NY2300 :-!_


----------



## dreski

My Jazzmaster...


----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock GIEZ GS1001 :-!_


----------



## daywalker




----------



## renerod

|>


skoochy said:


> Hamilton Khaki Mechanical Officer 44mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -s-


----------



## renerod

Hey please, can you tell me wich strap did you get:thanks?










-s-[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shademantis

G-shock atomic pilot:


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Gulfman :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

No Hamilton for me today I'm afraid...


----------



## BenL

_Tag Heuer Carrera :-!_


----------



## ragamuffin




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Riseman :-!_


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Riseman :-!_


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Riseman :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

No Hammy today I'm afraid...


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Riseman :-!_


----------



## BenL

_Seiko Sumo :-!_


----------



## Pulicords

This is what brought me to this site! My (less than one week owned) Tag Heuer Carrera. It's my first automatic watch and while I still love the looks, I'm hoping I made the right choice regarding quality.


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock GW-M5600 :-!_


----------



## amel dw-5xxx

Well... After 12 years of wearing 'G-Shocks' time has come for something with true heart;-)


----------



## Shademantis

Aviator w/ Poljot 2614 (the most accurate mech watch I've ever owned at +1 sec/day)


----------



## iacyclist

*Everest Chrono*


----------



## renerod

skoochy said:


> A nice day today, so the Khaki Field Officer Mechanical is on loosely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! hey!!! I´ve been looking for a sailcloth strap just like that!:-!
> Please, can you tell me what brand is it???
> 
> Thank's a LOT


----------



## BenL

_Hamilton Jazzmaster Chronograph :-!_


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Silencer :-!_


----------



## TheMaestro

Still waiting for my newly acquired Hamilton Riva chrono.
Untill then I wear this baby.
My modded Tissot Seastar, hands as seen on the black dial version, with the red tips, blue paint removed from bezel and the whole case and bracelet is polished by yours truly.


----------



## Shademantis

Skyhawk, watchin' the NBA


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Mudman :-!_


----------



## jbetts1790

My new Khaki Navy GMT!


----------



## hilly10

Giving the Frogman a rest got my trusty old SEAMASTER on


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock GIEZ :-!_


----------



## BenL

_Pathfinder PAW1500T :-!_


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Silencer :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

For April 13th, 2010....


----------



## lland

Same here, Viewmatic Rose.

LL


----------



## ragamuffin

The Khaki Navy GMT


----------



## kiwidj

For April 15th, 2010...


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## ragamuffin




----------



## ragamuffin




----------



## BenL




----------



## Shademantis




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

For April 26th, 2010...


----------



## ragamuffin

This one.

Thanks kiwidj for the tip regarding the DeBeer strap :-!


----------



## BenL




----------



## ragamuffin

same as yesterday


----------



## kiwidj

For April 28th, 2010...


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

​


----------



## tzoni




----------



## iacyclist

*Hamilton Boulton Large.*


----------



## johnchoe

Sadly, last day with this one before going to a new home tomorrow, in pursuit of another...


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

For May 2nd, 2010...


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## djpatrick35




----------



## iacyclist

Sub III Ti


----------



## BenL




----------



## iacyclist

*Citizen Bullhead*


----------



## justsellbrgs

Trent......and the J&M's pictured as well..... (photo is kiwiDJ style with the watch and footwear.:-!)


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

40s hamilton nordon










caliber 748


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## iacyclist

*Seiko LandMod SNM035 with SNM037 guts *


----------



## heresiarh

I'm sporting my newly acquired Oris Big Crown, Small Seconds, Pointer Day.


----------



## kiwidj

May 11th, 2010


----------



## heresiarh

Sporting a Hammy Conservation on panatime strap.


----------



## iacyclist

Hamilton Field Automatic Blue Dial


----------



## BenL




----------



## ragamuffin

Beeing lumberjack today;
A eighties classic


----------



## JarrodS

GP Hamilton Khaki Navy Quartz on Teju Lizard


----------



## BenL




----------



## heresiarh

Sporting my Hammy again on a panatime strap.


----------



## Shademantis

Paw1300


----------



## heresiarh

Sporting my X-Wind today:


----------



## BenL

​


----------



## ragamuffin




----------



## BenL




----------



## heresiarh




----------



## BenL




----------



## hilly10

THIS


----------



## ssalb

Wearing both of these today.
Just picked up the X-Wind. Local Antique and watch shop had this one out with their side walk sale. $380.00, I could not resist.


----------



## BenL




----------



## iacyclist

Sitting at 1925 meters.


----------



## kiwidj

For May 17th, 2010...


----------



## BenL




----------



## ragamuffin

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norwegian_Constitution_Day


----------



## dosei




----------



## Bahoomba

Workaday: Croton Ultra Thin Swiss Quartz


----------



## kiwidj

May 18th, 2010


----------



## BenL




----------



## heresiarh

Conservation on panatime strap.


----------



## BenL




----------



## heresiarh




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

Back to basics today.


----------



## kiwidj

May 24th, 2010


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

​


----------



## BenL




----------



## iacyclist

Casio PRG-130Y


----------



## Watch Gazer




----------



## Shademantis

PAW5000-1 My new favorite.


----------



## CHP Officer

My Seiko Sumo, direct from Katsu-san (Higuchi Inc.), with the Seiko rubber strap, which is more appropriate for on-duty wear. Here's two photo links:

http://666247043081147134-a-dslextr...LnYE-KqmuBek93_nmutolOxy5xXA==&attredirects=0

http://666247043081147134-a-dslextr...aCzAyk-rqVFSCdezviHlPr34sIIg==&attredirects=0

The Sumo is mounted on a section of narwhal ivory. The folders are custom made, one from a Thai knife maker, and the second is a cool Berger Knives gentlemen's folder, from South Africa. The pistol is my duty S&W 4006TSW.


----------



## BenL




----------



## iacyclist

*I'm wearing a Hamilton today.*










.


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## X.R.

Khaki auto 42mm, back to the field :-!


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

May 31st, 2010


----------



## ragamuffin




----------



## chrisrennie44

For me it's the Monster Mod today!:-!


----------



## morelite

Junghans Mega 1000 (steel with regular display)


----------



## link2derek

No Hammy today:


----------



## kiwidj

No Hammie on today


----------



## kiwidj

Jazzmaster on today...


----------



## ragamuffin

Jazz Chrono for me also, kiwidj. In fact your pictures are more or less the direct reason I'm wearing it right now  Could not resist the pressure, so I bought it (in addition to the Viewmatic). Got it last week....it's great!!


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## ocnman

My Jazzmaster Viewmatic while viewing posts on Watchyouseek.


----------



## ssalb




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## hilly10

Thought I would give this some wrist time:-!


----------



## abingdon

Wearing my new arrival on a NATO.


----------



## ArnoldC

Not actually wearing it as you see, but it's the watch of the day ;-)


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

Hammy today. Going with the Trent Auto for June 16th, 2010...


----------



## ragamuffin




----------



## fellali

b-)


----------



## BenL




----------



## ragamuffin




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

Conservation day...










b-)


----------



## teh POD

Finally got my springbar removal tool and a NATO strap this week so I wore this today:


----------



## BenL




----------



## jbetts1790

Nice Panerai! I'm wearing my New Conservation GMT:


----------



## fellali




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## ragamuffin

Same as yesterday. Khaki GMT on Jazzmaster Viewmatic's strap. Really like, despite the small (litterally) issue you might see...(?)
Super comfortable strap.


----------



## BenL




----------



## hilly10

Wearing this all weekend its so light


----------



## fellali




----------



## BenL




----------



## iacyclist

I have it whittled down to these two. Might end up just two wristing it today.


----------



## BenL




----------



## heb

kiwidj said:


>


Yeah, right.


----------



## kiwidj

heb said:


> Yeah, right.


;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=375977


----------



## kiwidj

July 1st, 2010


----------



## Gianna's Dad




----------



## heb

kiwidj said:


> ;-)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=375977


 ;-)


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## fellali

Tusa today


----------



## BenL




----------



## fellali

Tusa again (¡Olé!).


----------



## BenL




----------



## fellali

Thanks to BenL's pic I decided to wear me riseman today!


----------



## ragamuffin




----------



## BenL




----------



## abingdon

I've been wearing this combo (Khaki Field Chrono on NATO) almost all the time every weekend lately.


----------



## ragamuffin




----------



## BenL




----------



## justsellbrgs




----------



## James Haury

My Alpha explorer with the black dial.


----------



## kiwidj

Jazzmaster Auto Chrono for July 12th, 2010


----------



## ragamuffin

This today (Chrono on DeBeer - very similar to kiwidj's last post I guess)


----------



## jsbach

Twilight.


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kenhiraihnl

I really like my Khaki King Scuba...the reflection in the crystal is my fingers wrapped around my Canon PowerShot SD950is...


----------



## gunnerx

Wearing my X-Wind today.


----------



## Heiner

Below Zero :-!:


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## gunnerx

Wearing the XXL today.


----------



## kiwidj

July 27th, 2010


----------



## Raza




----------



## lakerguy3

frogmam







00


----------



## fellali




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## ragamuffin




----------



## ragamuffin




----------



## BenL




----------



## ragamuffin

Superb watch, BenL! 

This today


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## ssalb




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Shademantis




----------



## alex b.

This one.


----------



## fellali




----------



## xinxin

this Khaki X-Wind :-!


----------



## T-hunter




----------



## BenL




----------



## ragamuffin

orient world time on bond nato.


----------



## kenhiraihnl

Khaki King Scuba Quartz...my most accurate watch...


----------



## slovak75

Picked it up today! Minty fresh!


----------



## tzoni




----------



## Robert999




----------



## BenL




----------



## justsellbrgs




----------



## Robert999




----------



## BenL




----------



## johnchoe




----------



## music_healing

Today.. I wear a memorable watch for me..

Hamilton Viewmatic Rose Gold.. I wear it on my pre wedding photos with my wife..





































Simple is Better
William


----------



## gatsuk

something laid back for the night:


----------



## HamiltonIllinois

Thanksgiving was a nice day for a Flight.


----------



## BenL




----------



## gnuyork

BenL said:


>


That is sweet!


----------



## gnuyork




----------



## xinxin




----------



## HR F1




----------



## ESmooth

Just picked this up so I thought I'd share:


----------



## mthegodfather

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RNR82




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

Hamilton Pioneer Small Seconds which was recently acquired from a fellow WUS member. First time wearing it! I have the white dial version as well and love them!









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## RussMurray

Wearing my one and only Hamilton today.


----------



## nick_65

Rail road clasic chrono


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## moreland4

Navy Pioneer with a wee dram of Jefferson's.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands Soslo

Khaki Field Ti.


----------



## cottontop

I'm loving this one. Can't explain it, but it must be beauty in its simplicity.
Joe


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an old friend..


----------



## trameline

Pilot


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Hammy..


----------



## capt-dim

hamilton military ...


----------



## Relo60

😊😷Tuesday ✌🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Thunder1

Relo60 said:


> 😊😷Tuesday ✌🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 15033871


1st time I've seen that one..purdy, purdy nice..


----------



## Relo60

Thunder1 said:


> 1st time I've seen that one..purdy, purdy nice..


Thank you sir&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## Weisoseis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thunder1

A chrono to end the work week..


----------



## golfindoc

Old School today.


----------



## flymore

Hamilton Khaki diver 660ft blue dial.
The inner ring is adjustable


----------



## adt89




----------



## Philbo24

Khaki Chronograph 6313


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

I can't leave this one alone.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline

Pilot


----------



## panucorodolfo

Pan Europe









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRMMRK

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Wow! What a stunning watch.


----------



## panucorodolfo

Deep Blue, Deep Star 1000









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Living in the boonies outside of Austin, this is the closest Seaview for me today..


----------



## austex

38mm field auto!


----------



## Noelandry

Frogman, titanium.


----------



## ReallyBored

I wore this one today....


----------



## digivandig

Earlier today...










Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Nonllinear_lines




----------



## pickle puss




----------



## Thunder1

pickle puss said:


> View attachment 15233985


A classic example of fine a** wrist wear..


----------



## Bradtothebones

Khaki field auto 42!


----------



## Watch Carefully

Giving some wrist time to this 1990s Model 9858 Sub 330:


----------



## Glyham Lacotis

Welcoming home a brand new X-Patrol, just arrived today.


----------



## Mach68

Latest arrival with an immediate strap change:


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jesus Jones

Got this for my birthday and loving it. My daughter made the bracelet and I got the NATO to match.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored

double post....


----------



## ReallyBored




----------



## TimeDilation

intra-matic Silver 42mm


----------



## Burnt

38mm for my girly wrists.


----------



## bigmatt17073




----------



## JohnM67

Khaki Field Mechanical on a quick release leather strap:


----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton on Alligator


----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton on Alligator






.


----------



## custodes




----------



## mario24601

Still loving this one, been my daily driver since I got it.


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Tuesday🎼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## fiskadoro

Vintage Hamilton 600 super-compressor


----------



## wrwarner

New acquisition today.


----------



## BLeistner

This has taken my attention for about a week and a half now.......lol......nice little summertime ticker....Enjoy your time!


----------



## wrwarner

Black Khaki Field Day Date


----------



## custodes

BLeistner said:


> This has taken my attention for about a week and a half now.......lol......nice little summertime ticker....Enjoy your time!
> View attachment 15337662


and today.....


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## BLeistner

custodes said:


> and today.....
> 
> View attachment 15338584


Very nice custodes........I just received my e-mail regarding the release of the U2 W and available serial #'s for reserve today. Great looking piece!........I moved over to ride the rails for the next few days....LMFAO........be well and Enjoy your time!


----------



## Uzernaime

Edit - I just noticed this is a Hamilton thread and I posted an Omega so I’m replacing the post with this. Sorry, my bad. Love the Hamiltons! Peace out.


----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton on Alligator


----------



## LesXL




----------



## NC_Hager626

I believe I have figured out why individuals have been posting their Omega watches in the Hamilton Forum. And, it is because when they have posted the watch they are wearing in one of the other WRUW threads, the Recommended Reading will list several other WRUW threads. As such, they will post the same pic in the other WRUS threads despite that forum's listing name is listed as well, thereby giving weight to the WUS expression "never read ahead".


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## androidomegafan

Khaki Field mechanical


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## jhdscript

I love the pan europ !


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored

Khaki Navy Pioneer


----------



## danshort

Intramatic chrono on barton canvas


----------



## MrDisco99

The Khaki Auto 38mm has been getting a lot of wrist time for some reason. On the bracelet it's an excellent GADA.


----------



## Relo60

cottontop said:


> View attachment 15347294
> 
> 
> Joe
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Eagerly awaiting for mine. Love the watch??.


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Monday😊😷👍🏼🖖🏼
Positive thoughts➕➕


----------



## cottontop

You will love it. What a great watch.
Joe


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Khaki chrono..









And a close relative for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## trameline

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15360770


That's a stunner .Enjoy


----------



## RussMurray

trameline said:


> That's a stunner .Enjoy


Thanks big guy!


----------



## NC_Hager626

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15360770


I have been looking at straps to swap out with the OEM strap on my Intra-Matic Chrono - the problem I have is the length of some of the after-market straps. May I enquire what after-market strap is on your Intra-Matic Chrono illustrated in the above picture?


----------



## cottontop

Brown dial Khaki quartz with aftermarket leather strap for this Saturday.
Joe


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bruy

Sunday afternoon with this classic.


----------



## trameline

Boulton .


----------



## Sir-Guy

Nice one, @trameline! I like their push towards vintage-inspired stuff.

Here's what I'm wearing today. A modern interpretation of something from the '70s.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Took it off the bracelet today, and onto a utewatchco (toxicnato) rubber strap.



















And on a side note as a Hamilton newbie... Really impressed with the accuracy this week!


----------



## UltraSam

On a patinaed Italian veg tanned strsp


----------



## pickle puss

Just switched to this upon arrival of a new strap. The OEM leather Nato is nice but not well suited for hot summer days. This Hadley Roma Cordura is a better summer option.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Thunder1

I wore these today..


----------



## bdev




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## danshort

Trying a new alligator strap from Techswiss on my Pan Europ.


----------



## Rolexoman

Citizens Eco-Drive for today sporting a new Vario Cordura 3 ringer NATO


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## Twotone60




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton # 3 Khaki Mechanical 38mm hand wound with 80hr PR.


----------



## CCURT88

The watch that started my watch passion.


----------



## Twotone60




----------



## NocturnalWatch

Jazzmaster Thinline


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Thunder1

A Hammy King Scuba for 'around the house' duty today..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the work week off w/ a chrono..








And a Seaview for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Crazy Canuck

copperjohn said:


> View attachment 15388694


Inverted


----------



## Thunder1

And a Hammy for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton , the hands are blue but they do look black in some Pics


----------



## Thunder1

And a Hammy for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Jazzmaster Thinline
















Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## statsman

Hamilton SeaScape 1961 Cotton Bowl Classic.


----------



## pickle puss




----------



## ShadyChemist

Khaki Auto Chrono


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## jhdscript

*Daniel JeanRichard Chronographe* for this afternoon


----------



## Philbo24

Hamilton khaki quartz chronograph 6313


----------



## rfortson

Hamilton Chronograph G from ~1975
Valjoux 7736









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## bruy

It's chores and errands day!


----------



## NC_Hager626

bruy said:


> It's chores and errands day!
> 
> View attachment 15434686


Yeap, that's a Hamilton alright.


----------



## bruy

NC_Hager626 said:


> Yeap, that's a Hamilton alright.


Sorry, my mistake. Corrected.


----------



## NC_Hager626

bruy said:


> Sorry, my mistake. Corrected.


That's better. I do like the NATO strap on your Khaki King.


----------



## bruy

NC_Hager626 said:


> That's better. I do like the NATO strap on your Khaki King.


Thank you!


----------



## ReallyBored

Ref. 9721B Khaki automatic today....


----------



## trameline

Pilot on new grey leather


----------



## thunder357

I have had this Hamilton Kahki Field 38mm since May 2017 and just put a new OEM Bracelet on it. It feels great and may get a lot more time in the rotation as a result.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

1st of 2 for Monday. Cheers 😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 9santos

Today I receive by mail my first Hamilton. I post it in afternoon. Have a great day folks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottwach




----------



## Thunder1

Ending the work week w/ a couple of Hammy Divers..starting off w/ a..








And something a little dressier for later this afternoon/evening..









Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF & Stay Safe'..


----------



## 9santos

My new Hamilton 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9santos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9santos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b55er

Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT Worldtime


----------



## creepshow

Hammy pan-europ 701









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TobusRex

Wearing this today.


----------



## TobusRex

TobusRex said:


> Wearing this today.
> 
> View attachment 15484670


LOL, sorry guys, didn't notice this was a Hamilton thread


----------



## TimeDilation

Viewmatic Silver 44mm


----------



## Sir-Guy

Very nice, @TimeDilation! It seems you were going to take a normal photo, but your plans were foiled.


----------



## TimeDilation

Sir-Guy said:


> Very nice, @TimeDilation! It seems you were going to take a normal photo, but your plans were foiled.


ha ha... well done my friend! 
Thank you very much! 😊


----------



## StevieBuns

Started with my Xeric Halograph II

















Later switched to Hamilton Pilot Day Date


----------



## Olyeller68

Still my Pan-Europ










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## 7uiggi




----------



## trameline

Khaki Pilot


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Jale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## TheHun

Field


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67

Mechanical on a two-piece leather.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off Columbus Day w/ a Hammy.. 









And for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Thunder1

A Seaview for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Crazy Canuck

For the last 2 weeks... Kind of want to switch it up, but it's only 7 seconds fast, and I don't want to spoil it


----------



## 7uiggi

Crazy Canuck said:


> For the last 2 weeks... Kind of want to switch it up, but it's only 7 seconds fast, and I don't want to spoil it


Mine has a veeeery small discrepancy of seconds per week. Hamilton is doing great in terms of accuracy/value.

Is that strap NickWankey Designs?


----------



## Crazy Canuck

It was a tad slow the last couple times in the rotation, but it's only a couple months old, so settling in nicely now. Seems like my three Hamilton's all have different preferred resting positions. This one likes crown down. 

Yes, that's a Nick Mankey Hookstrap. Love 'em


----------



## cottontop

Hand Winding Mechanical on aftermarket leather strap.
Joe


----------



## Thunder1

For most of the day today...


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## NC_Hager626

Crazy Canuck said:


>


Nice watch and strap. May I ask what the strap brand is?


----------



## Crazy Canuck

NC_Hager626 said:


> Nice watch and strap. May I ask what the strap brand is?


Thanks. The strap is a Hook Strap by Nick Mankey Designs.


----------



## NC_Hager626

Crazy Canuck said:


> Thanks. The strap is a Hook Strap by Nick Mankey Designs.


Thanks. I was looking at Nick Mankey Designs Hook Straps the other day and was thinking about ordering the Bond Classic and the "The Crag" Modern Blond for my two Khaki Field watches.


----------



## 7uiggi

Same watch everyday since I bought it. Olive green Navy Scuba.


----------



## 7uiggi

Crazy Canuck said:


> It was a tad slow the last couple times in the rotation, but it's only a couple months old, so settling in nicely now. Seems like my three Hamilton's all have different preferred resting positions. This one likes crown down.
> 
> Yes, that's a Nick Mankey Hookstrap. Love 'em


I placed an order last week with him, a hook strap/stainless steel from Nick Mankey. The estimated time arrival is early 2021 .

I bought a spare velcro strap in amazon at $13.00 meanwhile I receive NM Designs and is comfortable although does not have visually appealing.


----------



## buddahlou




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## Thunder1

An Khaki *Aviation* for later this Flieger afternoon/evening..


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## TimeDilation

Khaki Field Auto 44mm


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Fergfour

Just received today, my First Hammy in probably 3-4 years. I love it and I'm actually finding myself gradually becoming more interested in this style of watch vs dive watches. Already have like 5-6 other similarly styled watches on my list. The watch journey never ends.


----------



## Thunder1

Fergfour said:


> Just received today, my First Hammy in probably 3-4 years. I love it and I'm actually finding myself gradually becoming more interested in this style of watch vs dive watches. Already have like 5-6 other similarly styled watches on my list. The watch journey never ends.
> 
> View attachment 15516023


An excellent wrist wear choice, my friend...wear it in good health!!..I have a similar version & quite like it..


----------



## trameline

46mm Pilot


----------



## TimeDilation

intra-matic Silver 42mm


----------



## [email protected]

Sometimes I go through 2-3...Right now wearing my Hamilton Khaki Scuba...


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Hammy chrono..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965

TimeDilation said:


> intra-matic Silver 42mm
> View attachment 15523951


This just oozes class........


----------



## TimeDilation

Russ1965 said:


> This just oozes class........


Thank you so much my friend! That is exactly how I feel about it too! 👀


----------



## ahseng2020

it is Hamilton PSR week. decided to rotate watches on a weekly basis


----------



## Eisenhorn76

Haven't worn this in a while so I decided to give it some wrist time on a nato...


----------



## Scottwach




----------



## Thunder1

And a Khaki for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Philliphas

I'm rocking this little guy today! Stellar (or interstellar) in the sun!


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Maddog1970

Murph for today......


----------



## Philliphas

Maddog1970 said:


> Murph for today......
> View attachment 15534125


That's next on my list!


----------



## TimeDilation

Khaki Aviation Auto 46mm


----------



## moreland4

Recent acquisition. Hard to find a Hammy I don't love.


----------



## johnnyboots

Went old school today, Vantage (made by Hamilton back in the 60/70's) Valjoux Chrono on Choice Cut Ind. strap turning a chocolatey gooey tropical brown.


----------



## 7uiggi




----------



## moreland4

Cooper on the wrist this evening.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## trameline




----------



## TimeDilation

Happy Veterans Day to my amazing wife, she proudly served in The United States Marine Corps. 🇺🇲 Our his & hers field watches ~ HAMILTON Khaki Field Auto 44mm/Khaki Field Officer 40mm


----------



## trameline




----------



## funkadoobiest

Tactical Hammy









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored

9415A Khaki mechanical (33mm)


----------



## Thunder1

A Seaview for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## pickle puss




----------



## Bpcirillo

TimeDilation said:


> Happy Veterans Day to my amazing wife, she proudly served in The United States Marine Corps. 🇺🇲 Our his & hers field watches ~ HAMILTON Khaki Field Auto 44mm/Khaki Field Officer 40mm
> View attachment 15544130


awesome shot!


----------



## Bpcirillo

Crazy Canuck said:


>


Nick Mankey strap? Looks great!


----------



## stockae92




----------



## LeoV Cars & Watches




----------



## soufiane

B&R demineur









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## moreland4

First seasons snow with Cooper.


----------



## TimeDilation

Bpcirillo said:


> awesome shot!


Thank you so much! 😊


----------



## Bpcirillo

Grand Seiko SBGE255 on wrist today 

IG: wound_too_tight
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thursty

Really digging the brown dial and faux patina.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## Thunder1

And a Hammy Khaki King Diver for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## pickle puss




----------



## moreland4




----------



## Thunder1

A Hamilton Conservation International GMT for the work day..


----------



## trameline




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Thunder1

A Hammy for the work day..


----------



## ReallyBored

Khaki Field Pioneer Auto....


----------



## Philliphas

Black Friday purchase! Great add to the collection.


----------



## Philliphas

ReallyBored said:


> Khaki Field Pioneer Auto....
> 
> View attachment 15590280


I've always liked the hands on those.


----------



## Philliphas

BenL said:


> _Omega Planet Ocean :-!_


Great homage from Hamilton! LOL!


----------



## pickle puss




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## watchmandragon




----------



## borchard929

New pick up today









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Still in the 'Honeymoon' phase w/ this..starting off my Sunday with..


----------



## Burnt




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Relo60

Hello folks 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Kodiak Marmoset

Khaki field mechanical


----------



## Treadwell44

Khaki 40mm Auto black face ... the white face version tomorrow


----------



## Relo60

Checking in for Monday⛄🎄👍🏼😊. Cheers🍷


----------



## mozo

A recent pickup. 1937 Hamilton Seckron doctors watch.


----------



## trameline




----------



## jkingrph

Khaki King, silver dial.


----------



## FL410




----------



## stradic




----------



## Sisajed

I love how good it sits on my wrist.









Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan

Happy holidays to everyone! Wear your Hamilton in good health.


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Thunder1

Starting off the day in Khaki pants & Khaki on the wrist..


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Thunder1

A Hammy to start the day off for me..


----------



## mjhanna8

New olive green strap came through yesterday so called the old Hamilton into the game.


----------



## BryanUsrey1

Just arrived today! Day 1 with new Khaki King.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Hammy Khaki chrono(my first Hammy & chrono to enter my collection 13 years ago!!)..


----------



## FL410

One of my favorites..


----------



## Thunder1

And a Hammy Khaki King Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## cghorr01

Khaki Field Officer
















Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## fonklover

the watch i got for xmas, the so called khaki navy scuba, a versatile diver inspired (100m, bezel) handy sized (40mm) automatic sturdy watch on a great quality bracelet. that thing weights about the same as my seiko mm300. i first saw that 2-3 years ago when on holiday in a shopping window and ever since had that on my backmind.


----------



## Thunder1

A Hammy Khaki Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## pickle puss




----------



## der Uhrsammler

Took this one for a spin today -


----------



## ReallyBored

Vintage Pan Europ....


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bounce




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pickle puss




----------



## RussMurray

Trying out a new strap....


----------



## SloopyJ

First Hammy...


----------



## RussMurray

Still wearing this guy....


----------



## pickle puss

RussMurray said:


> Still wearing this guy....
> 
> View attachment 15655351


That strap is absolutely perfect!


----------



## RussMurray

pickle puss said:


> That strap is absolutely perfect!


Thanks, it does work well, eh? The funny thing is that this is not the strap I ordered from Barton. I ordered a rally strap (the one with the big holes) but got sent this crimson racing strap in error. To their credit, Barton told me to keep this one while they courier the initial order to me. Kudos to them!


----------



## FL410




----------



## itsajobar

Just picked this one up today. Had to have it after I read they now come from the factory in bracelets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar

itsajobar said:


> Just picked this one up today. Had to have it after I read they now come from the factory in bracelets.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dumb tapatalk won't let me upload a photo with this post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

FL410 said:


> View attachment 15656845


What model Ford in the background?

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## FL410

cghorr01 said:


> What model Ford in the background?
> 
> Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


1986 Mustang GT


----------



## Reno

Hi guys,
First post in the *HAMILTON *WRUW thread with my brand new _Jazzmaster Thinline_ 😊


----------



## MFoley1956

Pawn shop find this morning. No box, straps, or spring bars but it's in great condition and I couldn't say no to the price.


----------



## Thunder1

MFoley1956 said:


> Pawn shop find this morning. No box, straps, or spring bars but it's in great condition and I couldn't say no to the price.
> View attachment 15659868


Congrats on a fine snag!!..


----------



## nevermind

Recently purchased a watch like this as a gift to a friend. I liked it so much that I had to buy one for myself too.

H68551153

As someone who only wears black dials, the lightness of silver is refreshing.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno




----------



## Kodiak Marmoset




----------



## golfindoc

Vintage today.


----------



## bassplayer2000

New to modern Hamilton and very impressed with the quality for the money.


----------



## Reno




----------



## Paxman

Pan Europ









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Reno




----------



## trameline




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Reno




----------



## MFoley1956

Trying different straps on this Pan Europ. Not everything will fit. This old Stylecraft alligator looks pretty good I think.


----------



## STL_Railmaster

Just placed it on this strap, like it better than the green one it came with. My newest addition!


----------



## jkingrph

Just got this one in today, and got bracelet adjusted. I like the dial layout, of day and date locations.


----------



## Dedan

Khaki Field Auto


----------



## Reno




----------



## DNARNA

Sorry, moved to different thread...Not wearing it today....


----------



## DNARNA

Darn, in again. Cold fingers and not enough coffee yet. Rather delete two in a row, it looks like I'm wearing a field watch today. 40 mm's need some love too....


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Reno




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## pickle puss

Broadway w/aubergine dial


----------



## ReallyBored

pickle puss said:


> Broadway w/aubergine dial


Aubergine is my new word for the day!


----------



## Unc Sam

Khaki on a new Barton.......


----------



## nick_65

Rail Road clasic 46mm


----------



## pickle puss

ReallyBored said:


> Aubergine is my new word for the day!


Mine too when I read the description in the sales post for this!


----------



## Reno




----------



## Rammus

It is arrived today in the mailbox and I dressed him with another strap


----------



## Graneworm

This again today























Having more than one pair of socks doesn't make me a sock collector.


----------



## MFoley1956

At the risk of sounding like a geezer, it is astonishing to me that this watch was in Albania last week.


----------



## DNARNA

Reno said:


>


Solid bracelet. Straight end links are a winner!


----------



## acanak

Came to work to find this delived to my desk


----------



## Teeuu

Reno said:


>


I like your taste in straps - ha ha


----------



## Reno

Teeuu said:


> I like your taste in straps - ha ha


? it's because of your pic I tried this combo ?

Honestly, I'd never have tried this combo on the Jazzmaster otherwise. It went surprisingly well, I think ?


----------



## Reno

DNARNA said:


> Solid bracelet. Straight end links are a winner!


Thanks DNARNA ?

Well, I would really like a bracelet with curved endlinks, on this one&#8230; but for some reason, the OEM bracelet isn't ?










Therefore, I feel free to _experiment_&#8230;



















?


----------



## Reno

_Jazz_ on milanese for today ?


----------



## Thunder1

A *Seaview* for later this afternoon/evening ends my work week..


----------



## Rammus

Kaki and strap MN


----------



## Reno




----------



## Benno1uk




----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton


----------



## Reno

trameline said:


> Hamilton Boulton


Gorgeous.

Love the Boulton 😛


----------



## NC_Hager626

@Reno, for crying out loud. Don't ruin these other threads Hamilton forum with your bombardment of pics of your Jazzmaster Thinline from every conceivable angle every time you do a strap change. This results in me (and probably for others as well) having to quickly scroll thru the thread's webpage to get to the end of your photo bombardment.

You do have one thread in this forum that you have dedicated to shooting your Jazzmaster Thinline from every conceivable angle that you can imagine. Thereby giving us the option of whether we want to open that thread and see your photo bombardment on our devices or not.

Please do not ruin the enjoyment of seeing what others have posted of their Hamiltons with your photo bombardments.


----------



## Doss

Khaki Day-Date for Saturday!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

This










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Reno




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Rammus




----------



## davidinjackson

Time for a nap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry M.




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Olyeller68

Still this one










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Reno




----------



## cghorr01

Pioneer today









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## gvlozada

Intramatic Auto Chrono









Sent from my vivo 1919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

6309


----------



## Reno




----------



## pickle puss




----------



## neverlate1973

Just picked her up today !


----------



## Reno




----------



## Thunder1

Game time switch..


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## mar5ka

omega mid size, white gold


----------



## Reno




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a chrono..


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## garpflack

Citizen Monaco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

Kaki automatic H10


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ronsetoe

^^^ Fantastic strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cottontop

Vintage 1960's Hamilton Rail Road Special Electric. Just back from a repair and service. Keeps accurate time.
Joe


----------



## Yeags01

Spirit of Liberty today...


----------



## Thunder1

A chrono w/ a dial face color to match the local snowy weather to start the day off...brrr!!!..


----------



## Reno

*Jazzmaster* on a black milanese ?


----------



## Thunder1

To end the work week, a Hammy chrono w/ a dial face to match the local weather outside..maybe a trip to Cancun would be nice...err, wait a minute..


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## Gclink




----------



## Reno




----------



## DNARNA

Reno said:


>


Nice looking band Reno! Ostrich?

BTW, if you don't already, you could freelance for National Geographic in a heartbeat...

D


----------



## Reno

DNARNA said:


> Nice looking band Reno! *Ostrich?*


Thanks DNARNA ?

_Chicken leg_, actually ?

I bought it in 2012












> BTW, if you don't already, you could freelance for National Geographic in a heartbeat...
> 
> D


Thanks for the kind words ?


----------



## DNARNA

You're welcome, they're very much deserved.

Chicken, no kidding?... I'm hungry now....

Thanks for the speedmaster shot! I try not to look at those, right now.....my wallet needs a rest for quite awhile....

D


----------



## Reno

DNARNA said:


> You're welcome, they're very much deserved.
> 
> Chicken, no kidding?... I'm hungry now....


Chicken LEG ? (_hen_ce the texture)

chicken leg watch strap

I'm actually surprised this material isn't more frequently used for straps&#8230; super cheap, nearly-infinite supply, great appearance&#8230;



> Thanks for the speedmaster shot! I try not to look at those, right now.....my wallet needs a rest for quite awhile....
> 
> D


I got mine in 2008 (had the opportunity to get a 25% rebate ? )&#8230;










super pleased to have one&#8230; nowadays, the prices are just insane ?


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benhoug

I haven't worn this one in a while...


----------



## Elliottp

Just came today my first Hamilton


----------



## tuanduvien

My everyday watch


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky




----------



## Terry M.




----------



## SWilly67

Waiting for TARS and sipping a cup.


----------



## DNARNA




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

On a quick note, Hamilton *SHOULD *sell these *straps* unbranded to be worn with other watches, it is super comfortable and very tough durable. One of my fav straps by far.


----------



## FL410




----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky

SWilly67 said:


> Waiting for TARS and sipping a cup.


Sence of humour setting at a healthy high or is it the coffee..


----------



## SWilly67

Eye_On_The_Sky said:


> Sence of humour setting at a healthy high or is it the coffee..


 90% honesty and 75% humor


----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## SuttoFL




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## mrk




----------



## Yeags01




----------



## Fergfour




----------



## moreland4




----------



## Relo60

Thursday greetings 👋🏼😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## davidinjackson

Time for a nap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Dedan




----------



## Olyeller68

Speedy triple date










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## dsarles

My workhorse, Jazzmaster chrono.


----------



## cottontop

Received this one around one year ago this month, right when covid-19 hit. It was delayed about a month due to business closings and slowed down shipping. Was extremely glad to get it when it finally arrived. One of my favorite watches.
Joe


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Doss

H325190









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## Pesti13nce

Hamilton Khaki auto 42mm on a blue shark nato.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno




----------



## TimeForPhotos

Hamilton Khaki X-Copter Automatic Rose Gold PVD coating version on vintage brown leather strap.


----------



## Rammus




----------



## SuttoFL




----------



## Dedan

Khaki field auto


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronotrigger

Hamilton Viewmatic Jazzmaster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

The Murph on a Rios strap.


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Berg3.0

Still khaki field day & date. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niteryder




----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno

chronotrigger said:


> Hamilton Viewmatic Jazzmaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous ?


----------



## Rammus




----------



## chronotrigger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Hamilton Pan Europ bringing the green


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## SWilly67

Slapped on the "Jack Ryan - Shadow Recruit" today. Great watch!

*







*


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Olyeller68

To get the weekend started.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Reno




----------



## Thunder1




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Dedan




----------



## MFoley1956

This is the third or fourth time I've owned this same watch. Every time I sell one I miss it. Maybe I'll smarten up and keep this one.


----------



## Rammus




----------



## itsajobar

Rammus said:


>


Is bad if I choose that bread over the watch? It's making want to eat it with butter and a cup of coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beboy

Two Hamilton Khaki Mechanical today, one at work and one at home:


----------



## mostlycharlie

Jazzmaster Auto on a Haveston Canvas strap.


----------



## trameline

Boulton


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Relo60

Cheers 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Mazer




----------



## beboy

Mazer said:


> View attachment 15788088


What is the widget between 1 and 2? An alarm?


----------



## Mazer

beboy said:


> What is the widget between 1 and 2? An alarm?


It tells when the sunset time is for the area you are in. Gander is the closest time to EST and it is only off by a few minutes. If I had taken a shot where you could read the indicator inside the glass is says "A (for April) and the time 2000 hours. You set it for the 15th of the month.


----------



## ctarshus

Have a nice weekend everyone


----------



## Drudge




----------



## oso2276

Murph









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## beboy

oso2276 said:


> Murph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


The next one on my list...


----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## Racer88

Fresh off the DHL truck (about an hour ago)!


----------



## SWilly67

Murph and I staring down the business end of hump day.


----------



## Racer88

Wearing the new PSR!


----------



## Reno

Racer88 said:


> Wearing the new PSR!


Gorgeous 🙂👍


----------



## Reno




----------



## jckevns2001




----------



## Racer88

Day 3 of honeymoon with the PSR.


----------



## Thunder1

Racer88 said:


> Day 3 of honeymoon with the PSR.
> View attachment 15802442


Very sweet!!..


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Hammy Khaki.. 








And for later this afternoon/evening, a close sibling..


----------



## Reno




----------



## Racer88

Still wearing the PSR (day 4):


----------



## trameline




----------



## SteveU

One of my absolute favorites


----------



## Relo60

?? Wednesday ✌???


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## statsman




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Brent L. Miller

JM252 said:


> View attachment 15815712


Love the strap on this! Nicely paired.


----------



## JohnM67

Brent L. Miller said:


> Love the strap on this! Nicely paired.


Thank you, the watch is a strap monster and anything goes well with it, but that particular strap is one of my favourites.


----------



## mostlycharlie

Getting some yard work done today with my new Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap and my Khaki Field Auto. The vanilla scent is on point.


----------



## caddybill




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Hammy chrono...


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## NC_Hager626

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Nice strap. May I ask what brand it is?


----------



## yinzburgher

NC_Hager626 said:


> Nice strap. May I ask what brand it is?


Thanks! It's from Strapsco.









Classic Suede Strap | StrapsCo


Classic suede watch bands. Free worldwide shipping on all orders. No-hassle 30-day returns. Click now to buy!




strapsco.com





Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## Reno




----------



## Rammus




----------



## Tlaubs

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba


----------



## BryanUsrey1

Two days with this beauty now. The movement is so loud and vibrations. Quite fun.


----------



## jpaciolla

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Zero_es




----------



## Paxman

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Air Race


----------



## caribiner23

Jazzmaster day.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Dedan




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ctarshus

Trying out my new Delugs strap, happy with the combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969




----------



## somebodyux

Khaki field with Daluca straps.


----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton


----------



## electric_cowboy

Haven't worn this one in a while. Today might be the day.


----------



## Baka1969

trameline said:


> Hamilton Boulton
> View attachment 15865053


I like the Boulton Mechanical. Where did you get that bracelet? It looks good on it.


----------



## Reno

trameline said:


> Hamilton Boulton


Absolutely gorgeous 👍


----------



## SWilly67

10K of field and stream today.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon, a Jazzmaster Seaview..


----------



## caribiner23

Khaki Titanium today.


----------



## robertpg

Khaki Pilot Aviation Day Date


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Todays for me.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Pan-Europ


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## Paxman

Russ1965 said:


>


I had one of those and find myself regretting I sold it. Neat piece!


----------



## Paxman

Pan Europ


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## umarrajs

My first Hamilton, Landed today @toppers.
Thanks, Rob:


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## ZM-73

Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## ETA2824-2

Today the Khaki Navy Pioneer:


----------



## ETA2824-2

Close to Lancaster ...


----------



## Thunder1

Need a chrono today to time my project today..I'm smoking some baby-back ribs in my Green Egg..a 4 hour or so project..


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ReallyBored

1980s era Khaki Quartz, ref. 9797....


----------



## Dedan

Khaki Field with it's splash of colour


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## MFoley1956

Back in the office.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## caribiner23

Jazzmaster Thursday!


----------



## rwbenjey

Going dark dress today


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Thunder1

And a Hammy Khaki King *Scuba *for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## caribiner23

Ventura Monday. I figured the Starfleet cufflinks were a good match.


----------



## fcasoli

My Only Hamilton


----------



## SCD

Intra Matic 40mm 3-hand


----------



## gh1234

Lovely! I have the smaller (35mm) version of this one, but the hands are not lumed on those so it never gets any wear


jtlynn23 said:


> Jazzmaster Thursday!
> 
> View attachment 15919144


----------



## jinzhouy




----------



## Thunder1

And a Khaki King Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## tgoldie00

First day out in the world! just arrived last evening.


----------



## moparman89

Field Auto 42mm, Green Canvas Strap


----------



## Dedan




----------



## borja

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Napacountyshooter

Picked up my first Hamilton yesterday, on the wrist today. Just a khaki field 42









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luk4s83

Is that close enough? 😅


----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## Jesus Jones

Field Mechanical









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## jinzhouy




----------



## caribiner23

Napacountyshooter said:


> Picked up my first Hamilton yesterday, on the wrist today. Just a khaki field 42
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the family! 

(...and no such thing as "just" a khaki field...)


----------



## caribiner23

Titanium Friday, with a new Barton strap.


----------



## Napacountyshooter

jtlynn23 said:


> Welcome to the family!
> 
> (...and no such thing as "just" a khaki field...)


Haha thanks, I dig it so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

New Scuba 43mm arrived today


----------



## davidinjackson

First time to try this on a leather strap. Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## caribiner23

davidinjackson said:


> First time to try this on a leather strap. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! That's the cool thing about the Khakis-- you can dress it up or down and it always works.


----------



## yinzburgher

High-tailed it to the car but a few drops still got me. 










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## 4bostons98

yinzburgher said:


> High-tailed it to the car but a few drops still got me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Where did you find the jubilee bracelet? End links look like they fit perfectly.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

4bostons98 said:


> Where did you find the jubilee bracelet? End links look like they fit perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not quite perfect but a close enough fit for me, especially considering it has solid end links. I got it on eBay. It was the seller below but there are others too. It's made by Parnis. A YouTuber posted a couple years ago that it fit the Seiko Alpinist so I bought it for that. And a lot of Alpinist bracelets actually fit this HKF 38.....so I thought it was worth a try. The deployant is poorly designed too.....but it works.









20MM 316L stainless steel solid jubilee bracelet fit PARNIS 40mm mens watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 20MM 316L stainless steel solid jubilee bracelet fit PARNIS 40mm mens watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Brent L. Miller

yinzburgher said:


> High-tailed it to the car but a few drops still got me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


I haven't seen too many jubilee bracelets on this one. Is that Strapcode?


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Brent L. Miller said:


> I haven't seen too many jubilee bracelets on this one. Is that Strapcode?





yinzburgher said:


> Not quite perfect but a close enough fit for me, especially considering it has solid end links. I got it on eBay. It was the seller below but there are others too. It's made by Parnis. A YouTuber posted a couple years ago that it fit the Seiko Alpinist so I bought it for that. And a lot of Alpinist bracelets actually fit this HKF 38.....so I thought it was worth a try. The deployant is poorly designed too.....but it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20MM 316L stainless steel solid jubilee bracelet fit PARNIS 40mm mens watch | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 20MM 316L stainless steel solid jubilee bracelet fit PARNIS 40mm mens watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Sorry, should have continued reading thread before my initial reply. It looks good!


----------



## fcasoli

New Scuba


----------



## ReallyBored

Field Pioneer today.....


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## fcasoli

Scuba 43mm


----------



## SCD

fcasoli said:


> Scuba 43mm


That's a beauty! Would you say that the blue on the dial is a bright royal blue as it appears in the picture, or somewhat darker in person?


----------



## SCD

Hamilton Pilot Day Date on mesh


----------



## fcasoli

SCD said:


> That's a beauty! Would you say that the blue on the dial is a bright royal blue as it appears in the picture, or somewhat darker in person?


Hi, the color is realistic in my picture...


----------



## fcasoli

Scuba today


----------



## SCD

Khaki Pilot Flight Timer


----------



## VintageSnoops

Linwood Auto Day Date


----------



## b55er




----------



## fcasoli

X-WIND


----------



## Reno

VintageSnoops said:


> Linwood Auto Day Date


Absolutely gorgeous 😍


----------



## fcasoli

Both

I love the modernity of the square tiles of the Scuba


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba Duba😄😄✌🏼🖖🏼. Cheers 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SCD

Hamilton Pilot GMT


----------



## nikola0406

Back to work. Hamilton "Murph".


----------



## Trekkie

Converter Chrono


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## SCD

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Day Date







A


----------



## fcasoli

Scuba day

There is a screen protector on the glass-bezel


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## cottontop

1963 "Taurus" Electric.
Joe


----------



## trameline




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## nogood

40mm Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic


----------



## caribiner23

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Rose of Sharon! Ours never bloomed until Mid-July.


----------



## fcasoli

Avio X-WIND


----------



## cmann_97

Omega Seamaster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD

Khaki Field Mechanical


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nikola0406

"Murph" on CWC G10


----------



## fcasoli

Scuba 43mm


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## CPRwatch

W10 issued in 73,


----------



## fcasoli

Avio X-WIND


----------



## steven.w49

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## nikola0406

These CWC G10 are really good stuff.


----------



## caribiner23

Birthday dinner for my wife.


----------



## hmf_001




----------



## Paxman

This Hammy got good to me so it gets a second day.


----------



## SCD

Hamilton Flight Timer on Hamilton leather nato


----------



## fcasoli

After a night in the refrigerator to speed up a couple of seconds


----------



## fcasoli

New Scuba now


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## SWilly67

The Murph.


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## Trekkie

Bronze Thursday


----------



## SCD

That bronze KFM looks great!

Hamilton Pilot GMT on Hirsch Tiger


----------



## Thunder1

And a Jazzmaster for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD

Hamilton Khaki King on Crown & Buckle Perlon


----------



## fcasoli

Scuba


----------



## watchmenottv

Just in..


----------



## SCD

Hamilton Intra-matic Chrono Auto panda


----------



## fcasoli

Scuba this evening...


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## caribiner23

Just put a steel bracelet on my Ventura. Nice, different look for the watch!

Edit/update in case anyone is searching for this: The Hamilton part number for the bracelet is H695.242.102 and the watch is the Ventura Quartz, H24411732.


----------



## SCD

Hamilton Pilot Day Date


----------



## fcasoli

Beautiful? Maybe but not for me, there is not a good band instead of full metal, I prefer the previous X-WIND full metal


----------



## trameline




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## lsvemir27

Sent from my SM-A025G using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## danshort

I liked these as soon as I saw the first pics and knew I would eventually own one. I haven't seen many/any pics on the forum and have been surprised by the lack of popularity. Anyway, I finally pulled the trigger on one.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## SCD

Stowa Flieger Nodate Nologo Handwind 40


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## Dedan




----------



## SWilly67

Titanium today.


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## Paxman

BUCKS IN SIX
Hamilton Pan Europ


----------



## caribiner23

Ventura Wednesday.


----------



## TimeDilation

Jazzmaster Viewmatic Silver


----------



## Simpleman1007




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## caribiner23

Khaki Auto on a BluShark canvas strap.


----------



## fcasoli

Blue


----------



## Racer88

Yesterday:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## trameline




----------



## fcasoli

Blue X-WIND AUTO


----------



## SCD

Scuba 43 on Staib mesh


----------



## jcohen




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ronsetoe

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 16023492


I own that one as well
Here is my mechanical


----------



## E30 Racer

38mm Khaki Field Automatic on a comfy B&R Horween strap (20/16 mm taper)


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## steven.w49




----------



## fcasoli

My favorite...


----------



## SCD

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical on Crown & Buckle Chevron


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## pickle puss




----------



## fcasoli

Always this X-WIND


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## SCD

Hamilton Khaki King PVD


----------



## fcasoli

Always X-WIND on the wrist


----------



## txchrisp

KFM 42 on sand suede. Found a brushed, signed buckle for it as well.


----------



## TimeDilation

Khaki Field Auto


----------



## Thunder1

Ahh, seems like a Hamilton weekend for moi..starting the day off with a 'Harrison Ford' Conservation chrono..








And for later this afternoon/evening, a Khaki King Scuba..


----------



## trameline




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day of w/ a 'Harrison Ford' Conservation International GMT..








For later this afternoon/evening, a Khaki King Scuba..


----------



## Nezart

Received as a gift yesterday and loving it!


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis for Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

cmann_97 said:


> Fortis for Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to have get a fortis one day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Nezart said:


> Received as a gift yesterday and loving it!


Purdy, purdy, purdy..


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Just in yesterday!!! Digging it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Hammy chrono..








And a Khaki Navy Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## SCD

Got a new strap today and I think this looks pretty amazing&#8230;perhaps too much&#8230;it's a bit look-at-me. ?


----------



## Thunder1

SCD said:


> Got a new strap today and I think this looks pretty amazing&#8230;perhaps too much&#8230;it's a bit look-at-me. ?
> View attachment 16049170


No, it's a great look!!..


----------



## GoneSquatchin

SCD said:


> Got a new strap today and I think this looks pretty amazing&#8230;perhaps too much&#8230;it's a bit look-at-me. ?
> View attachment 16049170


Looks great. If it helps you look at it, even better!


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Khaki chrono..








For later this afternoon/evening, a Jazzmaster Seaview..


----------



## MFoley1956

42mm Khaki chrono


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Relo60

Mr Hamilton checking in✔😊😷👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## caribiner23

MFoley1956 said:


> 42mm Khaki chrono
> 
> View attachment 16050056
> 
> View attachment 16050058


How old is the pup? And what's his/her name?


----------



## Thunder1

MFoley1956 said:


> 42mm Khaki chrono
> 
> View attachment 16050056
> 
> View attachment 16050058


Looks like your pooch approves!!..


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a chrono..








And a Khaki Aviation for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## caribiner23

Ventura Wednesday.


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## dlack

The venerable Oysterquartz Datejust...


----------



## MFoley1956

Her name is Cider. She's almost 2 years.


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Brent L. Miller

SCD said:


> Got a new strap today and I think this looks pretty amazing&#8230;perhaps too much&#8230;it's a bit look-at-me. ?
> View attachment 16049170


I think it looks great!


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a chrono..








And a Khaki Field Pioneer for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## fcasoli

Aviator at sea


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eisenhorn76




----------



## trameline

Khaki Pilot


----------



## Reno




----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my weekend off w/ a chrono..








For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## GregJ

New Watch Day! 

Today, I added a 38-mm Hamilton Khaki Automatic. This watch replaces my most expensive watch ever: Timex 40-mm Expedition. That Timex lead me to spend almost $2,000 on watches when the Indigo went out and the date stopped working.


----------



## yooperguy

Khaki Navy Scuba on a blue Hamilton rubber strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## columela

Today is an X-wind chrono in a nice black rubber strap


----------



## Eisenhorn76




----------



## caribiner23

GregJ said:


> New Watch Day!
> 
> Today, I added a 38-mm Hamilton Khaki Automatic. This watch replaces my most expensive watch ever: Timex 40-mm Expedition. That Timex lead me to spend almost $2,000 on watches when the Indigo went out and the date stopped working.


One of the favorites in my collection-- enjoy it!


----------



## SCD

Hamilton Scuba 43 on Barton Canvas


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## caribiner23

Jazzmaster Tuesday.


----------



## Artblue2004

GregJ said:


> New Watch Day!
> 
> Today, I added a 38-mm Hamilton Khaki Automatic. This watch replaces my most expensive watch ever: Timex 40-mm Expedition. That Timex lead me to spend almost $2,000 on watches when the Indigo went out and the date stopped working.


Congrats! Love that watch. I'm wearing mine today too. It keeps better time than my Black Bay 58 at 1/10th the price!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mithridates

Wearing a 42mm Khaki Aviation today. Khakis are great


----------



## Pongster




----------



## SteelerinTX

My Navy Pioneer on a lizard strap.


----------



## fcasoli

What else...


----------



## fcasoli

Alternation of x-wind


----------



## Artblue2004

The Khaki Field Auto 38mm again today&#8230;.but on a new strap. Just picked this up from the Hamilton website; the "Broadway" series strap. It was $100 direct from Hamilton, which is a lot, but it did come with a branded roller deployant clasp. The clasp is awesome, and the Omega version of these cost about $300 without a strap, so it actually feels like a bargain. This package makes this a fantastic daily driver. Super comfortable. Light weight. Looks sharp. Love it.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GradyPhilpott




----------



## Eisenhorn76




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## caddybill

1941 Myron I believe.


----------



## cremebrulee




----------



## fcasoli

Blue today...
After market band


----------



## Morency79




----------



## cottontop

1950's. Recently serviced. Runs great.
Joe


----------



## DarkAllen

SteelerinTX said:


> My Navy Pioneer on a lizard strap.
> View attachment 16068454


that looks amazing!


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## trameline




----------



## garpflack

Timeless really

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Still wearing the my Hamilton, enjoying the a lot more on the bracelet than on the leather strap. 



























Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Paxman




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## cmann_97

Fortis 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morency79




----------



## caribiner23

Titanium Monday.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Frugalwatcher




----------



## rwbenjey




----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## ZM-73

Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## rising.sun

Khaki Automatic PVD today. Just put it on a new strap. It's my most stealthy option.


----------



## Gclink

Just got this back from the service center. Not a lot of hope that it's +.001 like they claim. ?
On a black Horween leather strap. This is one of my favorites because it just wears so well, and I enjoy the ritual of winding it.


----------



## Reno




----------



## caribiner23

Beautiful morning on the deck. Jazzmaster Thursday!


----------



## bes2021




----------



## mrk




----------



## Olyeller68

Jazzmaster Square to get the weekend started!










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cghorr01

Khaki Field 42mm









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## fcasoli

Happy Sunday


----------



## Relo60

Hello boys👋🏼👋🏼. Hamilton Khaki checking in ✔😀😷🖖🏼


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## MrHalfSleeves




----------



## SkateDad




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## MrHalfSleeves




----------



## fcasoli

Alternating


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Relo60

Khaki Navy 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## sgrysdon

FS see listing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrHalfSleeves

Modded Seiko SRPA21 PADI Turtle.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Brent L. Miller

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 16139902


Love the strap pairing on this one. Looks terrific!


----------



## RussMurray

Brent L. Miller said:


> Love the strap pairing on this one. Looks terrific!


Thanks very much. This racing style is from Fluco and I often swap it with a Barton rally style.\


----------



## SCD




----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tubejoe

Just joined the forum. My Hamilton.


----------



## Pzykotik_Prinz

Hello Everyone.


----------



## SWilly67

The Murph on a Panatime Rios 1931.


----------



## Paxman

Hamilton PanEurop


----------



## Raymondlam09101985

Panda


----------



## SCD




----------



## Paxman

Hamilton Khaki Air Race


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Thunder1

And an under rated Hammy for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## mediasapiens

Authentically Swiss seconds repeater chiming watch.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## SCD




----------



## caribiner23

SCD said:


> View attachment 16157064


Love the Murph!


----------



## cottontop

My Halloween Hamilton.
Joe


----------



## Brent L. Miller

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Is that the Strapcode Angus Jubilee? It looks a lot better than I expected on the jubilee. Nicely done.


----------



## yinzburgher

Brent L. Miller said:


> Is that the Strapcode Angus Jubilee? It looks a lot better than I expected on the jubilee. Nicely done.


Thanks! It's not perfect but I really like it. I bought this one on eBay. It's made by Parnis. 









20MM 316L stainless steel solid jubilee bracelet fit PARNIS 40mm mens watch | eBay


Design to fit : 40mm PARNIS watch. Buckle type / Finish : 316L stainless steel normal Style. Lug width : 20mm.



www.ebay.com





Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Reno

_Thinline_


----------



## Thunder1

Wearing a Hammy this afternoon/evening..


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Reno




----------



## statsman




----------



## Reno




----------



## JoeC

Intra-Matic Chrono!


----------



## Dedan




----------



## NL-USA




----------



## RLC

Ventura..H24655331 Calibre H-10


----------



## Urymoto

New 38mm pilot pioneer


----------



## RLC

770 Hamilton Wesley Tank 14k 22j







\


----------



## RussMurray

This just arrived last night...


----------



## Don_S




----------



## Thunder1

RussMurray said:


> This just arrived last night...
> 
> View attachment 16193656


Nice one!!..


----------



## RussMurray

Thunder1 said:


> Nice one!!..


Thanks!


----------



## Reno

Don_S said:


>


Very nice on Perlon, Don 😃


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## RussMurray

Sorry for hoggin' the thread, just swapped out the bracelet


----------



## ReallyBored

I was thinking of switching my KFM's to perlon, so I tried this Eulit on my black dial date today....


----------



## Duca




----------



## Scottwach

Can't seem to take this one off my wrist. My other Hamiltons are getting very jealous.


----------



## Reno

Great Boulton, Scottwach


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Don_S




----------



## ReallyBored




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## RLC

1954 Rolex Oyster Perpetual 18k Gold Ref. 6285


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## horoscopy

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
If you’ve seen the case back. You know what I mean. 😎


----------



## SCD




----------



## tas1911

Bought this little gem 30 years ago, in Aruba…


----------



## ZM-73

Pan-Europ


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## RLC

770 Hamilton Wesley Tank 14k 22j


----------



## SCD




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Paxman

Hamilton Field Mechanical ￼in the field


----------



## SCD




----------



## TravisMorgan

Today I went with green


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## SCD

no nose


----------



## caribiner23

Khaki 38mm on my walk to the office.


----------



## jmerrey




----------



## nouveau_poor

SPB237J1


----------



## Brent L. Miller

jmerrey said:


> View attachment 16219229


Love the look of the nato on this. I wouldn't have thought to do that myself. Well done!


----------



## Eisenhorn76

Morency79 said:


> View attachment 16077232


I have this exact combo of watch/para strap. One of my faves!


----------



## SCD

I think 3 and 9 are big enough that this counts as a reverse panda. 🤣


----------



## MFoley1956

Semi-formal. Jazzmaster Slim.


----------



## giorgos mg

.


----------



## jmerrey

Brent L. Miller said:


> Love the look of the nato on this. I wouldn't have thought to do that myself. Well done!


Thank you!


----------



## KRedman

Just received this new Khaki Field King today. A welcomed change from all my dark-faced watches.


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRedman




----------



## SCD




----------



## ZM-73

Khaki Aviation QNE


----------



## Doctrinaire

SCD said:


> View attachment 16234368


Definitely a Hamilton model I'd pick up in a heartbeat although I'm not fond of the 44mm case size.


----------



## SCD

Doctrinaire said:


> Definitely a Hamilton model I'd pick up in a heartbeat although I'm not fond of the 44mm case size.


FWIW, it wears smaller than any 44 I’ve seen, very slim and streamlined case with 50mm lug to lug. But it’s not small.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Hw2020

Hamilton Khaki 38mm


----------



## Ducatiride1

victarro said:


> My Hamilton Chrono 42 mm





Hw2020 said:


> Hamilton Khaki 38mm





victarro said:


> My Hamilton Chrono 42 mm


Just in this week. Really enjoying this watch. 

Matt D.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ronsetoe




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## caribiner23

Ventura Tuesday.


----------



## KRedman

Alright alright alright


----------



## RCM83

New mechanical pilot, loving it


----------



## Russ1965

Hamirai?
Pamilton?


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## TravisMorgan

Just took this one out...it will be worn for dinner this evening


----------



## cmann_97

Reno said:


> _Thinline_


That’s beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Tag Heuer Formula I 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno

cmann_97 said:


> That’s beautiful!


Thank you very much, cmann_97


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## bigjaymofo




----------



## TagTime




----------



## Olyeller68

Speedy Sunday 













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TravisMorgan

Just put this one on...Happy with this red field watch type


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Thunder1

All day today..highly recommended..


----------



## Paxman

Hamilton Pan Europ


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Hammy Day/Date..


----------



## SCD




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Don_S




----------



## Olyeller68

Just put this one on a bracelet this morning. 










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## RossD88

Day 3 of ownership. Love it!


----------



## Michael_P

New band for the Hammmy 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Thunder1

And a Hammy for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Colmustard86

P


----------



## bigjaymofo

New pick up.


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Don_S




----------



## Mustang1972

Hi @bigjaymofo nice pic what you think so far of the white dial khaki? I have it but nkt sure if to return it or not confused at minute  I have the black dial and love that


----------



## bigjaymofo

Crockey1 said:


> Hi @bigjaymofo nice pic what you think so far of the white dial khaki? I have it but nkt sure if to return it or not confused at minute  I have the black dial and love that


Hey Crockey1. Love the white, bought it on sale and wasn't sure it would be a keeper but it definately is. Wasn't even expecting to like the strap either but it fits the watch well and is very comfy. I am also going to pickup the bracelet from Swatch though.

I have the black auto which is also a fantastic watch. Hard to pick my fav which says a lot about the white.

I started my watch journey with Hamilton MANY years ago and was lured away from the brand by more expensive watches but I've bought 3 Hammys in the last month and they are all amazing for the price. 

All insanely accurate, keeping time at under 1spd. Unreal value in these watches.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang1972

Thanks for the reply @bigjaymofo I have the 38mm auto as well fantastic watch if could only own one watch and had to sell all others I think this would be the one I would keep. The hands are not super legible and the mechanical I find far more legible. I also have the black mechanical that I love.
Just on the fence with the white I have put it on black sail cloth and really like the look and brown leather and looks great.
Some angles looks fantastic and then other times not sure if looks a little cheap. Think thats down to the bead blasted case though.
I do get a bit anxious as well as hear about a lot of failures with this movement 😬


----------



## SCD




----------



## Vario

Conway 1961


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## FatalException

New watch and my first Hamilton. It's absolutely stunning.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD

Laco Handwind 42mm


----------



## FLG44




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Fahoo Forays

I even wrote* a song about her

Woooo hoo hooooo, Khaki Blue 
Goes where I go and does what I do
With a wrist turn, she gives me the time
Oooh, Khaki, I've run out of rhymes 

*actually, it borrows very heavily from an early 70s rock tune


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TgeekB

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16297540


Mind if I ask where you got the strap from?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67

TgeekB said:


> Mind if I ask where you got the strap from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Certainly - from Cheapest NATO Straps. 

IIRC, that was one of their 'premium' ones, but still only a few bucks.


----------



## Relo60

Good day folks 😊😷🖖🏼🎄


----------



## PotatoSmashed

Been wearing this bronze Khaki Field I got a couple weeks ago! Still experimenting with straps (this one is from Crown and Buckle)


----------



## Mustang1972

PotatoSmashed said:


> Been wearing this bronze Khaki Field I got a couple weeks ago! Still experimenting with straps (this one is from Crown and Buckle)
> 
> View attachment 16298484


That bronze is stunning my favourite out of the mechanical range @PotatoSmashed


----------



## caribiner23

I am ti-ta-ni-ummmmm... 🎶


----------



## SCD

PotatoSmashed said:


> Been wearing this bronze Khaki Field I got a couple weeks ago! Still experimenting with straps (this one is from Crown and Buckle)
> 
> View attachment 16298484


That’s the same strap my steel one hangs out on. 👌


----------



## SCD




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a Jazzmaster Day/Date..a very underrated piece of wrist wear, imo..


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## horntk




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Hammy Khaki King Scuba..


----------



## watchmenottv

Hammy PVD on Barton silicone😁


----------



## Squaretail




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## Thunder1

And a Hammy for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## ReallyBored

Milton today....


----------



## Thunder1

A Jazzmaster Seaview for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## FL410

One of my favorites...


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Avo

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## RLC

Santa dropped it off this morning....Zuni Spirit Dancer Cuff


----------



## Time_Investigator788

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15966473


Beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time_Investigator788

nikola0406 said:


> "Murph" on CWC G10


Great Murph. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time_Investigator788

fcasoli said:


> Avio X-WIND


A favorite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TalkingClock

Just arrived today in 38mm.


----------



## TravisMorgan

TalkingClock said:


> Just arrived today in 38mm.
> 
> View attachment 16328825


That is a lovely watch


----------



## TalkingClock

TravisMorgan said:


> That is a lovely watch


It is. The clasp is unnecessarily long and thick, otherwise no complaints.


----------



## Dedan




----------



## TalkingClock

Day 2 with the Khaki. It gained 2 secs yesterday on the wrist and another 1 sec overnight.
Not too shabby.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Reno




----------



## RLC

WWR Hamilton Navy R88-W-800,1942 987a movement


----------



## TalkingClock




----------



## RLC

Hamilton Ventura Automatic H24655331 Calibre H-10


----------



## SWilly67

The Murph.


----------



## Time_Investigator788

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 16335037


Beautiful watch and band!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

Time_Investigator788 said:


> Beautiful watch and band!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, thanks very much! It's my one and only chrono


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## SCD

Laco Leipzig


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead




----------



## Time Seller




----------



## Paxman

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Air Race


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a Hammy Jazzmaster Day/Date..


----------



## UL1969

Mistake please remove post


----------



## Paxman

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## northside

Khaki King.


----------



## SCD

Laco Flieger Pro


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ctarshus

This thing hasn’t found a strap it didn’t like…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC

1965 Hamilton Masterpiece 14k Bradford B 770


----------



## SCD

Perhaps this would have fit better in the Khaki Pilot catalog, not that it matters.


----------



## Reno




----------



## horntk




----------



## SCD

horntk said:


> View attachment 16369612


More shots please, interested to see the height of the case without that bund strap. What a beauty! Do you know the lug2lug dimension?


----------



## cwmehring

horntk said:


> View attachment 16369612


What reference number is this one?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD

Laco Flieger Pro 40mm


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JoeShmoe414




----------



## MaximoMark

SCD said:


> Perhaps this would have fit better in the Khaki Pilot catalog, not that it matters.
> View attachment 16365771


Stunning watch. 

What is the reference number/model? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD

MaximoMark said:


> Stunning watch.
> 
> What is the reference number/model?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hamilton Khaki Field Murph Auto








Khaki Field Murph Auto | H70605731


#html-body [data-pb-style=LFK7XUW]{border-style:none;border-width:1px;border-radius:0;margin:0;padding:0}This is the moment fans of the movie Interstellar have been waiting for. It is a faithful recreation of the watch that appeared in the movie on the wrist of main character Murph. With the...




www.hamiltonwatch.com


----------



## RLC

Chronoswiss Lunar Chronograph CH7523.


----------



## horntk

cwmehring said:


> What reference number is this one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here is the Hamilton Ref Nr. H71706830


----------



## SCD




----------



## aribus

38mm Intra-matic.

I’m still trying to find the right strap for my new Intra-matic, but I’m really enjoying how slim it is. It’s so inconspicuous in size and completely unpretentious in it’s design. The date complication is useful and one of the main reasons why this model ended up on my short list.

This is my first two-hander and the lack of a seconds hand is a non issue for me. I have no real occasion to dress up these days so this is a purely daily casual watch. 100m water resistance would have been nice, but 50m will do.

I was looking for an understated everyday piece with a day function and clean aesthetics. This fits the bill and I look forward to wearing it for years.


----------



## ean10775

I too am wearing an Intra-matic today. It was a gift from my wife on our wedding day and while I tend to gravitate toward my sport watches more frequently now that I’m working from home, I do find that this watch is much more versatile that one might think. I’ve worn it on a perlon, a perforated leather rally strap, and even a Bond nato. My favorite is probably either a textured taupe leather strap, a wool herringbone strap (like HODINKEE used to sell) or a chocolate suede strap, but today it is on this Rios vintage style strap and I’m liking it quite a bit.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelerinTX

Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro!


----------



## Scottwach

My knockaround, knockoff Pilot Pioneer Mechanical


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## SCD

SteelerinTX said:


> Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro!


aka Smart man’s Portuguese. 👍


----------



## SCD




----------



## northside




----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## RLC

Hamilton Electric ‘Kraft Award’ Ventura 505, 14k,1963


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Hammy chrono..


----------



## trameline




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Hammy chrono..


----------



## RLC

1919 Burlington conversion by Vortic


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki King Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## MFoley1956

Just delivered - bought it here in the sales forum. Thanks Len1738.


----------



## caribiner23

Jazzmaster Tuesday.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Hammy chrono..


----------



## MFoley1956

Picture from yesterday but I’ve got it on again today.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Khaki Field chrono..


----------



## SCD




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a classic Hammy(the Hammy that started off my collecting habit 14 years ago!!)..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## funkeruski

T


----------



## longerintervals

Nice, here's the blue younger brother


----------



## RobMc

I had this on for a bit today.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off my week end w/ a new arrival, a Hammy Intra-Matic chrono, the automatic 'panda' flavor..initial impressions are quite positve..the 40mm case size allows for a very manageable 49.2mm lug to lug length..it is a bit tall at 14.6mm, though...and the dial?..the cream colored dial is done quite nicely & the black sub-dials are positioned equally as well..the SS & lumed indices are easily seen(& unobstructed) & the date window at the 6 o'clock position is quite unobtrusive..overall, while the dial might be seen by some as slightly 'busy', overall, it is very, very pleasant to look at..I'll have to put it up there w/ my Khaki Navy Pioneer as my favorite Hammy chronos to date..highly recommended!!..while introduced about 3 years ago, I've had to wait until recently to find one at a very appealing price point..so, here's a couple of pics...btw, I've ordered a dark brown croc-leather strap for it...


----------



## MFoley1956

I keep trying straps on this Navy Scuba that just arrived. This one from Strapsco might be the winner.


----------



## Thunder1

This baby will have to stand another day of wrist wear duty!!..quite the looker, imo..one of Hammy's better efforts of late..


----------



## SCD

Sure it’s 48mm, but the lug2lug is only 59mm. 🤣 The 3 and 9 are big enough to make it count as a reverse panda. 😂


----------



## E30 Racer




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Hammy Conservation International GMT..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Jazzmaster Day/Date..


----------



## ZM-73

QNE


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SCD




----------



## FL410

Thunder1 said:


> This baby will have to stand another day of wrist wear duty!!..quite the looker, imo..one of Hammy's better efforts of late..
> View attachment 16451184


Very nice! I went back and forth for a long time deciding between that one and the newer manual wind version. Finally found a good price on the manual wind on the steel mesh, so I impulse bought it. But I still love that auto you got...


----------



## Thunder1

FL410 said:


> Very nice! I went back and forth for a long time deciding between that one and the newer manual wind version. Finally found a good price on the manual wind on the steel mesh, so I impulse bought it. But I still love that auto you got...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16473856


The Mechanical is a beaut, as well..a most excellent choice!!..


----------



## Mpower2002

My first Hammy. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## northside




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## AdrianS




----------



## MFoley1956

Old friend. I polished the bezel with my Dremel - Flitz polish on a felt pad.


----------



## RLC

Today's arrival...Hamilton GEMINI II Electric ’505’.


----------



## ReallyBored

Pan-Europ....


----------



## Time Seller




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## ivanos

New acquisition - American Classic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside




----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Thunder1

ivanos said:


> New acquisition - American Classic
> View attachment 16494764
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sharp looking!!..Many a Watch God raise their ale filled gourds in salute to your fine a$$ pick up..they all give it 2 spears up!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Hammy Pioneer day for me today..starting off w/ a chrono..








For later this afternoon/evening, a 3-hander...








And here's a pic of both them together...


----------



## ivanos

Thunder1 said:


> Sharp looking!!..Many a Watch God raise their ale filled gourds in salute to your fine a$$ pick up..they all give it 2 spears up!!..


Ha ha thanks


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Hammy Khaki Field Pioneer chrono..








And for later this afternoon/evening, a similar 3-hander..








And here's a pic of them side by side..


----------



## naganaga

Day 3 (hump day Hamilton) with my Hamilton Khaki Automatic on its stock black leather strap.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting 'Hump Day' off w/ a Field Pioneer..








And for later this afternoon, a Navy Pioneer..








And here's a pic of my Khaki Navy Pioneer collection to date..highly recommended, as the 40mm, sub-second 3-handers, have been discontinued, I believe..


----------



## Paxman

Hamilton Pan-Europ


----------



## Paxman

Continuing with this Hammy


----------



## SCD

Swiss made cosc certified chronometer with 600m wr, great finishing, super precise build, impeccable design, 5 year warranty, and 1k price. Holy smokes what’s not to love!


----------



## Glenn Hino




----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Field 'Team Earth' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the weekend off w/ a chrono..


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ a couple of Khaki Fields...first off(or on the wrist!!) is a chrono..








For later this afternoon/evening, a Khaki Field 3-hander..








And a pic of the two together..


----------



## SCD




----------



## Thunder1

SCD said:


> View attachment 16541285


That baby would look so much better on my wrist!!..


----------



## moparman89

How's the height on the mechanical?


----------



## SCD

49mm lug to lug. 14.5mm thick, including box crystal. Works for me.


----------



## Thunder1

A Jazzmaster for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## JoeC

My beloved Hamilton Intra-Matic Chronograph


----------



## SCD




----------



## simon.ryke01

New acquisition. Was on a massive special and just couldn't say no. Seems not a lot of people like this model & colour combination, hence the mark down sale.


----------



## Thunder1

simon.ryke01 said:


> New acquisition. Was on a massive special and just couldn't say no. Seems not a lot of people like this model & colour combination, hence the mark down sale.
> 
> View attachment 16544862


I think it's a swell pickup!!..Congrats!!..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a view of the sea courtesy of a *Seaview* on the wrist..


----------



## KOB.

simon.ryke01 said:


> New acquisition. Was on a massive special and just couldn't say no. Seems not a lot of people like this model & colour combination, hence the mark down sale.
> 
> View attachment 16544862


It’s the epitome of what a field watch should be….


----------



## simon.ryke01

KOB. said:


> It’s the epitome of what a field watch should be….





Thunder1 said:


> I think it's a swell pickup!!..Congrats!!..


Thanks guys!


----------



## CuriousBob




----------



## JoeC

2018 Omega Aqua Terra


----------



## Alansmithee




----------



## ean10775

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moparman89

simon.ryke01 said:


> New acquisition. Was on a massive special and just couldn't say no. Seems not a lot of people like this model & colour combination, hence the mark down sale.
> 
> View attachment 16544862


That's an awesome spring/summer dial. So screw the haters, you bought the watch because you love it. It isn't about what others may say. Enjoy it


----------



## moparman89

A snapshot of the PSR, it is really comfortable and easy to wear every day. A great watch for the money.








.


----------



## Paxman




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Thunder1

A couple of Hammys for moi today...starting off w/ a chrono..








And a 3-hander for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Paxman




----------



## SCD

I know Hamilton owners appreciate good value. Notice the dial says chronometer 600m. Top-shelf build quality. Highly recommended if you like the look.


----------



## SCD




----------



## Mandalorian_Spy

The watch that started it all 😍


----------



## A4S




----------



## S. Wind

I didn't see a single Jazzmaster Viewmatic in the last several pages. These need more love. Here is mine:










By the way, bought this one (new) for $450 back in 2017. They are selling for $750 now.


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## AZJOE

Old Reliable!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## A4S




----------



## MFoley1956




----------



## cmann_97

Thunder1 said:


> Starting off my week end w/ a new arrival, a Hammy Intra-Matic chrono, the automatic 'panda' flavor..initial impressions are quite positve..the 40mm case size allows for a very manageable 49.2mm lug to lug length..it is a bit tall at 14.6mm, though...and the dial?..the cream colored dial is done quite nicely & the black sub-dials are positioned equally as well..the SS & lumed indices are easily seen(& unobstructed) & the date window at the 6 o'clock position is quite unobtrusive..overall, while the dial might be seen by some as slightly 'busy', overall, it is very, very pleasant to look at..I'll have to put it up there w/ my Khaki Navy Pioneer as my favorite Hammy chronos to date..highly recommended!!..while introduced about 3 years ago, I've had to wait until recently to find one at a very appealing price point..so, here's a couple of pics...btw, I've ordered a dark brown croc-leather strap for it...
> View attachment 16449153
> 
> View attachment 16449154


Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Moon









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## northside

New Khaki Navy Pioneer.


----------



## webster126

not wearing...but just purchased!


----------



## Hellcules




----------



## NL-USA

Not a Hammy today but a fully restored vintage original Breitling Chronospace. It's time to feed the horses!


----------



## jovani




----------



## SCD

Hey, I’m wearing a less vintage Chronospace. 👋


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## georgerf

Casio DBC32-1A Databank. I like quirky watches.


----------



## clou

Pre-breakfast excursion to pick up my first Hammy. Finally have something that will fit under my dress shirt cuff, and got it at a steal.


----------



## webster126




----------



## nelamvr6




----------



## SCD




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## georgerf

Atlantic Mariner GMT, a little-known, swiss-made quartz watch. Is this even allowed in this forum lol?


----------



## nelamvr6

Khaki Auto


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## nelamvr6




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## EncounterID




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a Khaki chrono..


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leung1997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie




----------



## ReallyBored




----------



## Paxman




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## northside




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## LP49




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## TreeFort




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Thunder1

A Jazzy Hammy to start the end of my weekend off with..


----------



## rockchalk06

Thunder1 said:


> A Jazzy Hammy to start the end of my weekend off with..
> View attachment 16860100


Holy Hanna! That is gorgeous


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> Holy Hanna! That is gorgeous


Thanx..& your thoughts on your still new Khaki Navy Pioneer?..


----------



## rockchalk06

Thunder1 said:


> Thanx..& your thoughts on your still new Khaki Navy Pioneer?..


Still loving it. Going to give my CW white dial some love this week, but I forsee it being worn soon. I have a date night on Tuesday when the Mrs. comes home


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> Still loving it. Going to give my CW white dial some love this week, but I forsee it being worn soon. I have a date night on Tuesday when the Mrs. comes home


Good for the both of you!!..


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## roybiv99

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Manu Balasree




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## jakeofalltrades68




----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Navy Pioneer


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton QNE 
















H76515523


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## Philbo24




----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeInTN

Do you all think this looks too dressy for every day casual wear? I LOVE the look as a stand-alone piece but normally wear browns belts and boots. Rocking it today either way!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ZM-73

H76512155


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Hammy blue 3-hander..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Hammy chrono..


----------



## moparman89




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ something Jazzy..


----------



## ReallyBored

Tan dialed KFA 38 today....


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my day off w/ a Day Date..


----------



## northside




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a Day Date..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Day Date..Go 'boys!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Started the day off w/ a Hammy chrono..


----------



## Thunder1

A Jazzy Square for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A touch of blue for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ReallyBored

Intra-matic....


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## VintageSnoops




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening...go 'boys!!..


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A Jazzy Regulator for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## ZM-73

Navy Pioneer 








H78465553


----------



## Thunder1

A Traveler's GMT to start my work day off..


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Thunder1

A change of *Views* to start my work day off..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work day off w/ something a little Jazzy..


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ another *View*..


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a *Seaview*..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work day off w/ a Khaki chrono..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Hammy chrono..


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Team Earth for my work day..


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Aviation for Flieger Friday & later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ a Khaki chrono..


----------



## longle10

To Mars









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## bruy

Lazy Sunday with the Khaki King PVD on aftermarket bracelet:


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Khaki chrono..


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Mechanical for this afternoon/evening..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Conservation International for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki King Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki King Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Navy Pioneer 
















H78465553


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## northside




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Relo60




----------



## coolhandluke_7

42mm Khaki Field auto on a Haveston bakelite canvas single pass...


----------



## maguirejp

This vintage ‘70’s Zenith mechanical, cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## ReallyBored

For Veteran's Day. The O.G. This is the original KFM 38, which Hamilton released as a Limited Edition to commemorate the 2001 movie Pearl Harbor (Ben Affleck, Josh Hartnett, Kate Beckinsale, etc)...


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Love my dateless Hamilton ‘s. I have this beautiful white dial and the same with black dial. Put my eye on a Hamilton GMT.


----------



## northside




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that guy

Khaki Auto 38 with new handset. Is there a Khaki mods thread?


----------



## KO_81

Hamilton Khaki Automatic X-Wind Chronograph.


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## A4S




----------



## coolhandluke_7




----------



## SCD

A salute to all the tiny people who can finally get a Murph.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Navy Pioneer








H78465553


----------



## horntk




----------



## SCD




----------



## sumyong

horntk said:


> View attachment 17059328


I love the flying tiger p40


----------



## northside

Khaki automatic on a khaki strap


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Mustang1972

that guy said:


> Khaki Auto 38 with new handset. Is there a Khaki mods thread?


Didn't know they are using new hands is this on the black and white ? Is the lume better ? Not sure if prefer older hands with slight taper


----------



## caribiner23

Mustang1972 said:


> Didn't know they are using new hands is this on the black and white ? Is the lume better ? Not sure if prefer older hands with slight taper


I believe that poster had modded his Khaki with a different handset.


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## paul55

New arrival


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viseguy




----------



## Daruba

Looks great and feels great. Heck, it is great!!! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Abhishek.b27

The Hamilton Khaki King


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Daruba

Today I’m the man 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## Relo60




----------



## paul55

Still on the honeymoon


----------



## Quality Man




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

I own 2 Hamilton’s and I did put my mind on 2 other models. Hopefully this month I get one of those…
For now this one is rocking the Tuesday. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kyfex

Hamilton Jazzmaster Power Reserve, an sleek and classical design.


----------



## Russ1965

Kyfex said:


> Hamilton Jazzmaster Power Reserve, an sleek and classical design.


Here you go:


----------



## trameline




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## northside

Khaki on a shell cordovan strap


----------



## horntk

KHAKI FIELD AUTO CHRONO


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Hamilton today. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## PhdFlorida

See a resemblance?


----------



## ebo hud

Adding to the panda-monium


----------



## giorgos mg

Tgif


----------



## mostlycharlie




----------



## Sub4

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 17071271


This is a very nice watch. Which model is this from Hamilton?

Regards
Louis


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## trameline




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## QMZ

Brand new addition to the collection. I am very impressed with it, especially having never seen one in person before it arrived.


----------



## Drummer1




----------



## Daruba

Switched to something that’s match my jeans and white shirt….



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## betoconga




----------



## ZM-73

Navy Pioneer 








H78465553


----------



## Paxman

Post holiday Hammy


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## giorgos mg




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an oldy, but goody..


----------



## coolhandluke_7




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## northside




----------



## Bill Sudbrink




----------



## mostlycharlie




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, this Hammy..


----------



## ScDevon

1965 ThinLine cal 688.
Nice pieces, everyone!


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## trameline




----------



## Daruba

This Hamilton is one of my favorites. Love the white dial and 80 hours power reserve. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Quality Man

Quickly becoming a firm favourite….


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a chrono...


----------



## paul55




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Thunder1

A Day Date for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Jazzy chrono..


----------



## kenls

My only Hamilton..


----------



## Thunder1

A Day Date for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## morrison2951

Hamilton Pulsomatic- way cool watch! 

Military time.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ a Day Date..


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

A Jazzy chrono for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kenls




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

This Hammy for later this afternoon/evening..


----------

